# Your 2007 Purchases



## Leeana (Dec 4, 2007)

With the new year almost here, lets see your purchases from 2007! Here are mine, really have to think back incase i forget anyone.

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Stetson* _29'' 2007 colt, half brother to Narko and Flyte below._







*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte* _30'' 2007 colt, half brother to Narko and Stetson above. Wish i had a better photo of him, i today just started training them to pose and show. His dam is a national reserve grand champion, Westwind Taffie Deelite_






*Alpha Farms Magical Melody* _ASPC 2007 filly, 3/4 sister to Alpha Farms Classical Bobcat._






*Impressive Lights* _28'' Sr Stallion_

_
_





_ _

_
_*Mi Lis Little Deed* _29'' Broodmare, in foal to Impressive Lights above. Will also have better photos of her on my website soon hopefully._

_
_





_ _

_
How could i forgot my little 'dwarf' filly _



_. Do not try telling her that she is not one of the horses _





_
_





_ _

_ _

_ _

_ _

_ _

_
Okay so i just did a little shopping _



_. So that is 5 newbies this year and 0 sold, might possibly have a gelding sold before the new year but we will see._


----------



## Devon (Dec 4, 2007)

Mark Of Zorro Weanling Show Colt

I caught him being born and when I saw the legs onthat boy (ok and colour; and since hes out of Sweetgrass LOL!!) LOL had to have him hes a sweetheart to











Res. High Point Ontario Weanling

2 Time Res. Stallion

High Point 4H Stallion





















I want to add Stetson to my list LOL Leeana !


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are mine...

Rowbuck Buck A Luck By George, 2006 Smoky Black Pinto AMHA/AMHR colt sired by Little Kings Buckeroo God out of a NFC Rowdys Commander daughter:











And we just got this guy right after Thanksgiving, Spirit Thunder's Broadway Express, 2006 Bay AMHR colt, he is a son of Mountain Meadows D's American Express (sire of Stacy Score's Prince) out of a BOB daughter...can't wait to get this one in the cart!






I think that was all I bought this year...hmm...might have to think harder about that...2 doesn't seem like very many





Congratulations everyone on your purchases...they're beautiful!

Tracy


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2007)

Just three new ones for me this year. In 2006, though, I added several horses and a fancy trailer that I'm still grinning about





*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Granddaughter

Will be bred in the spring to Erica’s Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson)






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Future Show Filly and Prized Broodmare






*[SIZE=12pt]Erica’s Big City Blue By U[/SIZE]*

2007 grey Buckeroo and Yellow Diamond Little Feather Grandson / Egyptian King Great Grandson

TO BE gelded before 2008 show season / Paternal brother to my “DunIT”

Siblings on both sides are very successful National level halter horses as stallions


----------



## kaykay (Dec 4, 2007)

i was such a good girl this year and did not buy one horse. hubby and kyle are waiting to see if I can make it to jan 1 2008 LMBO. On a serious note with hay so hard to get this year I could not add any horses. I just sold 3 so i feel a tiny bit better about the hay.

On the plus side my two girls were born so even though I didnt purchase them I did get two beautiful fillies


----------



## Relic (Dec 4, 2007)

My yearling pet filly kitty






and house dog Mona the Shih Tzu


----------



## Ferin (Dec 4, 2007)

Ooh I love horse shopping! But dont we all?



I was good and only got 2 new ones this year. They will both be on my show string next year.

Sonara's Little Exotica - AMHR/ASPC Silver Bay Sr Mare











Century Farm's Xtreme Dezyn - AMHR Bay Pinto Jr Gelding. Sired by Circle S Bill Bailey and out of a Nighthawk daughter.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 4, 2007)

We have gotten a few this past year. The one we are looking forward to is our new appy stud

little americas silver keepsake.

Thanks Tony Greaves at Little America's






dusty our cremello pinto






Kutie






lace






obsession






sweet magnolia (silver lady)






kiowa






echo


----------



## J&HMinis (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are my 2...

Libertymere Legacys Bondini - I bought him in Feb. He has been just an amazing show horse!






he looks like he just spooked at something in that pic.. lol

Next is Quintessas Bello Maximo - I bought him while down at AMHA Worlds.






so that's it for 2007... 2008... 2009... LOL


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

Snowberry Farms My Sharona ASPC/AMHR - a Michigan Sharp As A Tack daughter






Hites LW My O' My ASPC/AMHR - a Graham's Classic Entertainer daughter






Graham's Hula Girl At Heart - ASPC/AMHR






Irish Hills Wa-Full Benita ASPC/AMHR - came back home






Little Kings Heir To Glory AMHA/AMHR - Paternial sister to Jinx



and she is in foal to Little Kings BT Buck Bandito (owned by Erica)






East Acres Cotton Candy AMHR (will be hardshipped AMHA)






OH and the brat Cross Country California Dreamin' AMHA/AMHR - double bred Lazy N Redboy granddaughter






Think that's it. And the year isn't even over yet!!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Dec 4, 2007)

I got Rain in 2007. Indian Rain Dance

Hes a AMHA black and white homozygous. Hes the son of Freedom Hill Farms Expert Endeavor.

I don't have very good pics of him but this is one in the rain.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd154/X...ain/Rain003.jpg


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so happy with my additions this year , I got my beautiful blue eyed palomino Caspian :love and Muffy, the sweetest , teensiest little girl



and my handsome show colt for next year, Bug.


----------



## countrycharm (Dec 4, 2007)

Buck Ons Cinnamax my senior herd sire cat A...



hehe






My yearling B colt



Summerlea Designed By dash






My yearling A colt (TBG) love his patterns...






My new B mare Riverview Strictly Ballroom and her colt also tbg






My first AMHA mare but she was given to me










And another A mare who had this wee filly for me...






hopefully thats all for this year quick roll on 08' oh goodness i hope i didnt forget any one sheesh thats alot hope my mother doesnt see this post lol


----------



## maplegum (Dec 4, 2007)

I had the BEST year!

I paid for Bailey late last year, but actually bought him home in February this year. The little horse who bought so much joy to my world!





Riverdance Reb's Bailey Cream






Then, my gorgeous little girl, Willow. A complete surprise from my amazing husband. Bailey's half sister (same sire)

Riverdance Reb's Willow






And just photo of them bonding










Love love love my babies.


----------



## JaniceZ (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought my first 2!!

Kera's Summer Baby: my performance horse
















And Summers foal: my future halter and driving horse, Littlefoots Spring Siobhan


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 4, 2007)

2007 black snowcap colt (name pending)






Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace; silver dapple pintaloosa


----------



## EAD Minis (Dec 4, 2007)

*Well I have had a busy year, bought 2 sold 1. Hear they are;*

_SM Raven's Tundra_

33" Chestnut Stallion

(Now lives in Ottawa



)






And my new baby boy,

_TimberYorks Silver Bullet_

27" Silver Pinto Colt

(I just love this boy SOOO much!!)


----------



## shoeboxstables (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow- not a single one this year for me! And last year brought in... lets see.. 4!!!!!

But boy how'd I loveeee to be shopping!

And Ferin- I love love love LOVE your Century Farm's Xtreme Dezyn!!!!



:wub



! I love the Nighthawk/Circle S B. look!!


----------



## keely2682 (Dec 4, 2007)

i bought lightening this year











thank you getitia and connie for making my dreams come true

he is more than i hoped for and perfect for my family

he now has a forever home


----------



## countrycharm (Dec 4, 2007)

oh i did forget one OH! lol i always get confused as i think of show seasons as years not jan to dec lol just ignore me mad i no


----------



## drk (Dec 4, 2007)

*I've been shopping in 2007 *






*IMPRESSIBLES FANCY FEATHERS*






*HARLWOOD SHOOT FOR THE SKY*






*SIX GEMS SHEEZA SPOTTED SENSATION*


----------



## Mona (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW, looking back at this past year, I see I was a GOOD girl! I purchased only 2 horses in 2007, one of which didn't quite turn out as I had hoped, so will be getting a replacement for him next year, so only added ONE new face to my existing herd in 2007!

This is my 2007 addition, a relative to half Leeana's herd! LOL! Here is:

*Westwind BTU Crown Prince Dun Blest * a 5 year old 33" red dun stallion. He had all my mares bred and settled within a month of his arrival.


----------



## drk (Dec 4, 2007)

Mona said:


> WOW, looking back at this past year, I see I was a GOOD girl! I purchased only 2 horses in 2007, one of which didn't quite turn out as I had hoped, so will be getting a replacement for him next year, so only added ONE new face to my existing herd in 2007!
> 
> This is my 2007 addition, a relative to half Leeana's herd! LOL! Here is:
> 
> *Westwind BTU Crown Prince Dun Blest * a 5 year old 33" red dun stallion. He had all my mares bred and settled within a month of his arrival.


Mona, He is Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 4, 2007)

drk said:


> Mona, He is Gorgeous !!!!!


Thank you Diane. Not only has he got the looks, but he is a TOTAL SWEETHEART too!


----------



## REO (Dec 4, 2007)

Love all your shopping everyone!





We had leased Magic for several years and were always sad when he had to go back. But suddenly he became ours and we brought him Home to stay this year!

*Ty 5 Dynamos Voodoo Magic 29.5"*











And a little gelding, an impulse buy!





*Willow Creeks Spark E Lee driving gelding*


----------



## Shawntelle (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice new horses everyone





I just bought one myself for this year, my 2007 filly, "Ericas Banditos Beauty Mark" or "Misty" ...I just love her



She is a half sister to My 2006 Colt, Ericas Pocket Change, same dad


----------



## miniaddiction (Dec 5, 2007)

No "purchases" as such for me this year..but a very exciting new addition or two non the less. I'm a very lucky girl.

Gorgeous horses everyone, Hopefully one year I can have a "shopping year"


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Dec 5, 2007)

Waaauww everybody has some nice horses!!!

Good luck to you all!!!

Those are my Christmas gifts...

*EHR Little Orion Light Star*






*Magic Man's Western Starlette* (Magic Man's Of LTD)


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 5, 2007)

wow! They are all beautiful!

I was a good girl this year... didn't buy one!

But I TRIED. Every time my "dream mare" cam available, I had no money and now that I have some cash, she was sold AGAIN!

Oh well, I guess that I will put in that extra PVC rail all the way across the stallion pen that I have been wanting and hardship my AMHR mare to AMHA...See? $ DOES burn a whole in your pocket. My husband says... why can't we just pay off some bills???

Congrats all... and Mona and Robin, OOOH! I am very jealous! They are right up my alley!

Robin


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 5, 2007)

Lots of pretty horses, everyone!



kaykay said:


> i was such a good girl this year and did not buy one horse. hubby and kyle are waiting to see if I can make it to jan 1 2008 LMBO.



Hey Kay, I'm in a similar situation!



I bought several horses in 2006 including 2 on Dec 31! So my New Year's Resolution was no horse purchases for 2007. I've almost made it, but wow has it been hard!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought one, well technically two!





Flabys Society Belle

35" Seal Brown (Possible Smokey Black?) Mare

Bred to Dellor Farms Supreme (RIP) for March 2008!!











I love this mare!!



Thanks to Renee at Claybury for letting me purchase this wonderful girl!!


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, unfortunately, I wasn't as well behaved as some of you have been. We had an amazing year and found some amazing animals to start our Legacy breeding program. Does that make it an investment?! LOL

Grassmere's Jazz Singer - (ASPC/AMHR true gray pinto stallion) - 38"






Plattes Deception Perfected (ASPC blue roan - silver) - 36.5"






MKK China Doll (ASPC/AMHR pending silver dapple pinto) - 32"






And.....last but not least, a new very special girl that I am in the process of obtaining from an AMAZING breeder on the East coast. I love my bay horses and this girl Shirley (yep....i spelled it right and even made a word play...



) fits the bill in that and WAY beyond my expectations in many other ways! What's even better, I am fortunate enough that this AMAZING person is entrusting me with one of her other girls as well so that I can have a baby out of her and Jazz! I am so so so excited.


----------



## stormy (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been good this year, only one from Abria, thanks so much Stacey.... Elata!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Dec 5, 2007)

omg! Diane, I am in love with both of them!

Robin


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought a Biggee- 14 year old thoroughbred- Suman- 15hh

1 Mini- 14 month old pinto- Giddy 30 inch


----------



## normajeanbaker (Dec 5, 2007)

I was good and only purchased 1 horse this year. She filled my last stall, so that means no 2008 purchases



In October, I purchased Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet as a Pleasure Driving/Roadster prospect. I have no good photo's of her clipped up, as she had already started fuzzing out when I got her and I didn't want to clip her that late in the year OH!











~Jen~


----------



## Minimor (Dec 5, 2007)

Just one here, JEM A Touch of Class--an awesome moving colt sired by Silver Plate White Lightning:


----------



## Erica (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's my 07 purchases:

D&S A Pharaoh's Fortune (me and Vickie Tobin bought him) saw him just weaned from mom last winter and said oohhh...AMHR/ASPC and he may hardship into AMHA.......2007 National Grand Champion Stallion Under!











Little Kings Pretty Kitty - AMHR/ASPC 2006 filly, top Five yearling filly











Little Kings Awesome Annie - AMHR/ASPC 2006 filly











Aloha Acres Dream Along with Me - AMHA/AMHR 2007 filly sired by First Knights Dream Come True

I realized I haven't gotten with Shannon about ordering pictures of her, after I got her I had Nationals, flew down to Worlds, Convention and forgot ........but here she is in a link

Dreams photos - SOS

Cross Country Miss Nosie - AMHA/AMHR mare, daughter of Lazy N Redboy and full sister to Cross Country Private Terms






and the years not over, yet, I have one more in mind but we will see.......I really am happy and don't need more horses, but I have a stall open in the show barn with nothing in that age/height/sex category walking around in my fields, so I'm on the hunt to fill it.

But I did sell several foals and I even had several people talk me out of some of my broodmares, several that I hated to see go, but they went to wonderful people, so I ended up selling 25 this year. I have 3 left for sale


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 5, 2007)

We added four this year, two thanks to Justine Melvin, one thanks to Rocking Horse Acres and the last to JSW Farm. All four will be shown in 2008 and can be seen on my website. I still have a buckskin pinto mare for sale but we are just about down to what we can handle especially with the hay shortage.

AKS Miniatures


----------



## chandab (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought two this year:

Honey - 12 year old black pinto mare (finished payments in January 2007)






Paper Mache` - 11 year old stallion - only 31" tall (all my others are B-size)






Can't wait til spring, as I've only seen him in his winter jammies.


----------



## CKC (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are ours and the last purchases for a looong time as I promised my husband that there will be no more anytime soon(my motto is never say never, but I will hold to my promise until either my numbers are lower or when my kids are older and I have more time).

Erica's Bailey Bay- weanling bay Bandito colt(will be gelded in the spring)







Bar B Whistles Undeniable- Blue(black) roan weanling colt(also, to be gelded in the spring)






Bit O Heavens Blue Dandy- black pinto B driving gelding.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm very pleased with our two additions this year. Blondie, at 28", is the small and compact style we've traditionally bred for (with a spitfire attitude):

Old Stage Talk Of The Town "Blondie"






Blondie in her furries:






And Dora is a shy amazon.

Moriahs Adora Blue "Dora"






Dora in her furries:






I'm hoping to show Dora next year, and Blondie in the tiny divisions as a senior mare.


----------



## littleones (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 5, 2007)

Only one for me! Well, he is not a "purchase", but I got him through the IAMHA gelding program which will be kicking off in January!

ERL Spectacular Romeo 26.5" weanling colt (soon to be gelding)


----------



## Nigel (Dec 6, 2007)

I was lucky enough to buy my boy, Nor Lea's First Class By Starman, from Jim and Sandy Newman of OnTheBit Stable, and I'm so glad I did!





















And some show pics...
















sorry about all the pics lol i just couldn't help myself


----------



## Becky (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, I've added a few!





Redrock Magic Maker 30" stallion returning to Redrock to take on stallion duties!






Redrock C No Disguise 29.25" mare also returned to Redrock.






Whispering Oaks Red Riding Hood 32" mare.






Cross County Miss Behavin 28.75" mare.






Reflections Daniela CBY 25" weanling filly.






And the latest, Encore Dublin Mudslide 28" coming 2 yr old stallion.






Whew! I think it's time to stop now!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 6, 2007)

ADAM!!!!!!! Did you buy Shirley T???????? Oh I am just green with envy!


----------



## alongman (Dec 6, 2007)

It is a possibility!



Things are still in the works (like how to get her to Minnesota)


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 6, 2007)

Let's see... 2007 brought a lot of critters into our house...

We got bunnies... Freckle, Popcorn and Toast, and Butterfly
















2 year old pony Calista






we took in a momma cat and her week old kittens. Have yet to get the current kitten photos uploaded, but here's some old ones. Momma cat Alaska, and from left to right, Swirl, Turtle, Sparrow, Shasta, Domino, Batman






leonberger/newfy Philly (we already had her full sister Denver)






goats Starburst (Nigerian Dwarf doe)






Skittles (Nigerian Dwarf wether, in front) and Jelly Bean (2nd gen Mini Ober doe)






yearling POA Skylar






my jumper, Haflinger/welsh pony Summer






And the only mini to join our herd, my petsitter gave 28" Tucker to me






And yesterday I got a panther (aka pictus, ocelot, or madagascar ground gecko). Yet to be named...


----------

